# Amd A10 7850K based rig(no gpu)for multimedia and casual gaming @60k



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Anshotoshop lightroom, cs5,Microsoft office 2013, tally,iamtoo video converter (lots of convertions), max payne 3,bioshock infinite, far cry 3,metro last night, mirrors edge 2 in medium config. 
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60K. Max 65K.
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes, ram only. 
4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8.1 pro 64bit+ubantu 14.04 dual boot
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: ssd and hdd(2tb+)
6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:dell s2240l, 21.5 inch full hd ips. 
7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:MONITER, I have. 
8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:ASAP
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: yes, i built. 
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:In kandi, West Bengal.  I prefer to buy both offline and online(though only amazon ships here) 
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want no gpu, cpu cooler or xtra fans, yes i need a 1kva ups.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2014)

FX-6300 + a discrete GPU will be cheaper and better.

You already have a monitor and good budget, you might even get Intel i5.

A10-7850, the processor and motherboards are expensive for what they are. Not worth.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 -12700,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5600,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -8600,
Sapphire R9 270x 2GB -13700,
Seasonic S12II 520w -4900,
Deepcool TESSERACT -2700,
APC 1100VA UPS -5400,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -2200,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAL -65,300.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 6, 2014)

ico said:


> FX-6300 + a discrete GPU will be cheaper and better.
> 
> You already have a monitor and good budget, you might even get Intel i5.
> 
> A10-7850, the processor and motherboards are expensive for what they are. Not worth.



FX 8350/8320 would be better for his needs. 

@OP A10 7850 isn't worth it and as ico said, you can buy a better config. 

FX 8320 - 10k
Asus M5A97 EVO - 6k
HyperXFury 2x4 GB - 6k
Sapphire R9 280x - 23k
Corsair 300R - 3.5k
Samsung EVO 128GB - 5.5k
WD Green 2TB - 5.5k
Seasonic S12II 520W - 5k
APC 1100VA UPS - 4k

TOTAL - 68.5k. 

if you buy locally it'll be within your budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> FX 8350/8320 would be better for his needs.
> 
> @OP A10 7850 isn't worth it and as ico said, you can buy a better config.
> 
> ...



Where can you get the above highlighted parts for the prices you mentioned buddy? Please give me some links?


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you all very much.  But here is a sad news for me.  Actually i have been looking for these suggestions 10 days ago!  I had signed up in digit forum but as no confirmation email arrived i was unable to do anything!  I tried a few times and frustrated...  So i built my pc without help 

Still i just wanna know how wrong i am!THATS WHY I POSTED THIS QUERY.Here is my config(arrived yesterday)-

Cpu-AMD APU A10 7850K-12400

Motherboard-GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X(REV3.0)-7400

Ram- Kingston HyperX Fury Gaming Ram 8GBDDR3 1866Mhz-5775


Hdd-2TB WD Green edition-5300+samsung 840evo 120gb-5140

Cabinet - COOLER MASTER ELITE 431 PLUS(USB 3.0)-4150

Psu-corsair cx500-3500(i tried to buy seasonic s12II 430 but local shop Owner said"kuch to humary choice ka lo") 

Mouse keyboard-cooler master devastater combo-2499

Wifi modemlink 2750u -1955

LG - asus green dvd writer - 1250

Speaker-swans m10-9354(from hifinage,still not came) 

UPS-CYBERPOWER 1 KVA - 4200

Hdmi cable-bandridge bvl1202 2m-725(as my moniter has only vga cable) 

I opted for bsnl combo uld1445 plan. 

MY PREVIOUS RIG WAS BASED ON INTEL CORE 2 QUAD Q6600. THIS TIME I CHOSE AMD FOR MY MOM!  NO GPU, NO GAMES!


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

Of i forgot noctua nt-h1 thermal paste-475/-


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

M sorry @eco,adityak469 and bssunil!   my bad luck. Good morning to all btw.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

polupoka said:


> M sorry @eco,adityak469 and bssunil!   my bad luck. Good morning to all btw.



Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you.  I compromised for my mom. Tell me, based on my usage is it a good rig without dedicated gpu?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Thank you.  I compromised for my mom. Tell me, based on my usage is it a good rig without dedicated gpu?



Good but if you can add a GPU like Sapphire R9 270x 2GB @ 13.7k from snapdeal then it would be awesome RIG.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

May be Thats not possible now but after june1st my exams will be over(1 month gaming though,cos in aug new city, new college... My bro ll be benifited)and then i surely ask help here for a gpu...  I am noting ur suggestion now.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 6, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Where can you get the above highlighted parts for the prices you mentioned buddy? Please give me some links?



locally. the 300R's price is wrong BTW, its 4.5k. I posted that config while I was sleeping


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

Here is my loaded cab...  Full pic after swan m10 arrival.. I promise it will be a neat one 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/06/pyjurejy.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/06/gujepava.jpg


----------



## polupoka (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is my complete setup..   *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/fbb76e28c14b44c2c1d18f86f5b38b08.jpg*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/72b6dfd32cad6c6e0c6206e863c247f9.jpg*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/9427efaa26e1b9119f0cd604be0a7c1f.jpg*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/7feb6f20c6b1ec25a8199225ab0b3c3b.jpg*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/12/603fd1cc5b533b4c09df86cdb7057075.jpg

Now please help me to triple boot my system!

I have a Samsung 840evo 120gb and i think to install genuine windows 8.1 pro(64bit) in it. 
Now i have a wd green 2 tb hdd and a wd 160 gb hdd(old). 
So how do i install windows 7 64bit and linux mint/ubuntu 64bit on those?  Please guide. 

Will i disconnect 160 gb hdd?  I have about 500 gb of datas in 2tb one which i can backup in my 1 tb sony external hdd, so both hdd can be full-formatted. 

Waiting for help... Thank you.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone kindly help me :/


----------



## polupoka (Aug 17, 2014)

Solved..


----------



## Minion (Aug 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Thank you all very much.  But here is a sad news for me.  Actually i have been looking for these suggestions 10 days ago!  I had signed up in digit forum but as no confirmation email arrived i was unable to do anything!  I tried a few times and frustrated...  So i built my pc without help
> 
> Still i just wanna know how wrong i am!THATS WHY I POSTED THIS QUERY.Here is my config(arrived yesterday)-
> 
> ...



Good purchase congrats.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 22, 2014)

heyyyy... anyone please help me! i cannot overclock my ram/apu!!! my cpu  temp is 70 degree celcious showing in bios,is it the reason i cannot  have any option when i click anything in "advance frequency settings or  advance memory/voltage settings"? please helpppppp! 

- - - Updated - - -



polupoka said:


> heyyyy... anyone please help me! i cannot overclock my ram/apu!!! my cpu  temp is 70 degree celcious showing in bios,is it the reason i cannot  have any option when i click anything in "advance frequency settings or  advance memory/voltage settings"? please helpppppp!



in UEFI bios it showed 69-70 degree celcius cpu temp.
in easy tune 6 it showed 31-35 degree celcius (cpu) and 43-50 degree celcius system temp..!

btw i just want to everclock ram only! and if possible with stock cooler  then integrated gpu(not so much needed)... so can i overclock my ram  only with stock cpu cooler, 2 noctua fans and stock fan and with cx500 psu  ???


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2014)

Overclocking ram will get you little gain so i suggest not to overclock.You CPU is running little bit hotter than expected plz do a proper cable management inside cabinet it looks messy from posted pic by you.

And make sure to have some space between wall and computer case i feel it is too close to wall that is causing heating issue.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 23, 2014)

Minion said:


> Overclocking ram will get you little gain so i suggest not to overclock.You CPU is running little bit hotter than expected plz do a proper cable management inside cabinet it looks messy from posted pic by you.
> 
> And make sure to have some space between wall and computer case i feel it is too close to wall that is causing heating issue.


first of all thank you!
yes i have changed my cab position,now cab sits *1.2 *feet from wall.
but ... how do i manage cables? in cm431 plus i think there is no place behind mobo to manage and also cx500 cables are too short 
my cpu fan rotates almost 5570 rpm all the time. (UPDATE) in BIOS system temp is *53* and cpu temp is _*69-72*_ degree celcius!!!

m eagerly waiting for noctua nf-a14! and this damn nf-f12 is still out of stock :/ (in primeabgb) . in amazon and newegg its thrice the final price! till now as  @sniperz1  advised me... am gonna place stock fan as rear exhaust and nf-a14 _pwm_ as front intake. any further advice is heartily appreciated.. *P.S- today i cleaned old thermal paste and applied noctua nt-H1.*View attachment 14681

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 14682


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Watch this video - Cooler Master Elite 431 PLUS Component Installation - YouTube [cable management for your case]

If you can't find NF F12 then you can go for corsair Air Series SP120 PWM [max speed = 2350 RPM]

Your bad cable management must be restricing air flow through the front. Remove your side panel of case and then see if the temperatures drop or not. It will get better with addition of exhaust fan.


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Good but if you can add a GPU like Sapphire R9 270x 2GB @ 13.7k from snapdeal then it would be awesome RIG.



hell at last! I convinced mom and wanna buy a GPU !!! my max budget is 18000/- i cannot spend more. i had shortlisted this... 
Access Denied(acess not denied!)

Shall i go now? or wait for further offers? 

also tell can my corsair cx500 handle this?

- - - Updated - - -



polupoka said:


> hell at last! I convinced mom and wanna buy a GPU !!! my max budget is 18000/- i cannot spend more. i had shortlisted this...
> Access Denied(acess not denied!)
> 
> Shall i go now? or wait for further offers?
> ...



*AND THAT IS A REVIEW FROM A CUSTOMER. HERE HE USES ANTEC VP550P!* "Well, this was my long awaited dream come true. I was planning upgrade my system as it was not able to keep up with the demands of new games. I choose this card after doing a whole lot of research and reading (reviews and forums). Well the only drawback for this card is the TDP (which is 250W min). If you have an SMPS of 550W from a decent manufacture (Antec or Corsair or XFX, I am using Antec VP550P) that's more than enough to power the rig. I played the following games, sorry bt I only had this much to bench mark.
Assassins creed Black Flag – 52fps (everything Ultra, 4x AA)
Battle Field 4 – 63fps (Everything Ultra)
Hitman Absolution – 42 fps (Everything Ultra)
If you can spend some more, better get a r9 280X, which is of same TDP and better perfomence, too bad I could afford those.
Only thing that u need to make sure befor buying is, a 
1.    VGA adapter, if you r using a VGA monitor.
2.    SMPS (750W is recommended, as per my experience and research min 550W)
3.    6pin + 8 pin (6+2) PCI connecter (If you have a good PSU, you will have these as well).

Overall conclusion:
Of course, this is a bang for the Buck. Better that GTX 760, if gaming is your primary objective."


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> hell at last! I convinced mom and wanna buy a GPU !!! my max budget is 18000/- i cannot spend more. i had shortlisted this...
> Access Denied(acess not denied!)
> 
> Shall i go now? or wait for further offers?
> ...



Corsair CX500 will handle the R9 280 easily so dont worry.Ok.


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> hell at last! I convinced mom and wanna buy a GPU !!! my max budget is 18000/- i cannot spend more. i had shortlisted this...
> Access Denied(acess not denied!)
> 
> Shall i go now? or wait for further offers?



Wait,
Nvidia will be releasing Gtx 960 within a month which will probably fall in your budget and also could be better than R9 280.
Gtx 970 [27k] is already on par with R9 290x

Also AMD is going to release their new series which will compete with these Nvidia Maxwell Gpu's

So its better to wait and watch now for sometime, lots of new GPU's will be hitting the market soon.


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Wait,
> Nvidia will be releasing Gtx 960 within a month which will probably fall in your budget and also could be better than R9 280.
> Gtx 970 [27k] is already on par with R9 290x
> 
> ...



Ok Bhaiya  but i think mantle has great potentiality ahead... so i wait for new amd series....

- - - Updated - - -



johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Corsair CX500 will handle the R9 280 easily so dont worry.Ok.



THanks


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry but for your budget you opted a wrong CPU Mobo Combination.

i5 + 280 is a lot faster than APU + 280 

Yours is not bad but could have been better.

Btw are you trying to OC the APU on stock cooler?


----------



## polupoka (Sep 22, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Sorry but for your budget you opted a wrong CPU Mobo Combination.
> 
> i5 + 280 is a lot faster than APU + 280
> 
> Yours is not bad but could have been better.



Situation brother! When i bought mother was against me(gaming). so i bought an apu to fool her. with apu i played tomb raider 2013,MKk3,far cry 3,metro 2033 redux,max payne 3! now came she melt ..  i shud hav gone for intel xeon+280 if i can.

Btw are you trying to OC the APU on stock cooler?[/QUOTE]
yes sir, I tried to OC the gpu part. and at last succeed by using AMD overdrive!
BTW I deadly still want to OC my ram module as it drastically improves gaming performance! my ram can be overclocked to 2400mhz but in bios,easy tune... everywhere in my pc i can just see those option in inactive style! i couldnot OC it 

I am going to put 2 sickle flow and a sp1200 fan soon as suggested by Sniperz1 da.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 22, 2014)

Honestly I have not seen any benchmark (May be just me) in which pure RAM OC resulted in Better (Noticeable)gaming performance.

It more depends on CPU Clock /Tech & GPU Clock/Ram/Tech


----------



## polupoka (Sep 22, 2014)

?  U shud see...  Just google it.. Cos in my kaveri apu the 'shared ram'  works as a gpu...  So the better the clock the higher the fps in games!  In any kaveri apu review you can see that sir.  Good afternoon.


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 22, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Ok Bhaiya  but i think mantle has great potentiality ahead... so i wait for new amd series....



Ok I am hoping it will should be soon in the upcoming couple of months.


----------

